# Diet amount for 5 month old rabbit



## barryshane92 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey just want to make sure im feeding my rabbit enough food, i feed him loads of handfulls of hay about 3 large ones a day, 3/4 coffee cup of pellets a day, and 1/4 cup veggies.
Is that ok?! too little or too much? Thanks


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 4, 2012)

*barryshane92 wrote: *


> Hey just want to make sure im feeding my rabbit enough food, i feed him loads of handfulls of hay about 3 large ones a day, 3/4 coffee cup of pellets a day, and 1/4 cup veggies.
> Is that ok?! too little or too much? Thanks



Welcome to RO!

Sounds like a well fed bunny.

With my 5 month olds, I always give them free choise hay and alfalfa pellets. Meaning they always have them in their bowl or litter box. I don't feed my 5 month old veggies until 6 months, and at that time, I introduce very slowly. 

Also at 7 months, my bunnies start getting cut back to gradually a quarter cup of pellets. This is when I start switching from alfalfa to timothy. Alfalfa will make bunnies at that age start putting on weight. By One year old, they are set with their diet of timothy pellets, unlimited timothy hay, and veggies (treats). 

Hope this Helps! 

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 4, 2012)

Since you've already introduced veggies, I would continue as long as they aren't causing loose poops, as you'd be slowly removing them then virtually immediately slowly reintroducing them. But she really shouldn't be getting more than she's getting now for another month & she should be eating alfalfa pellets until you phase them out. They need the calcium etc in alfalfa pellets to grow strong bones.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds good to us.:thumbup


----------

